# 2021 TIDEWATER 2300 CAROLINA BAY



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS CAROLINA BAY BY TIDEWATER IS AN AWESOME BOAT GREAT FOR FAMILY OR FISHING LOTS OF SEATING, AND FISHING ROOM POWERED WITH A VF250LA MOTOR, FIBERGLASS T TOP, STEREO AND SPEAKERS, HEAD CONSOLE, FRONT SEAT CUSHIONS AND BACKREST, CALL STEVEN AT ARANSAS PASS PREMIER YAMAHA TODAY $ 88,909.00
361-758-2140






















































*


----------

